# [Gelöst] Steam CD Key Problem



## FraSiWa (22. Juli 2013)

*[Gelöst] Steam CD Key Problem*

Jedes mal wenn ich auf Steam ein Spiel kaufe, dass einen CD-Key benötigt, zeigt Steam mir ewig die Meldung "Code wird angefordert...", es passiert jedoch nichts weiter. Da ich es langsam leid bin, jedes mal den Support anzuschreiben (der ja auch nicht gerade der schnellste ist), wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand von euch eine Idee hat, woran das Problem liegen könnte.


----------



## Eiche (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*

mein Glaskugel sagt nimm ein anderes Bezahlsystem


----------



## ryzen1 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*

Diese Meldung habe ich bei mir glaube ich noch nie gesehen 
Welche Bezahlmethode hast du denn gewählt?


----------



## Shona (23. Juli 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Diese Meldung habe ich bei mir glaube ich noch nie gesehen
> Welche Bezahlmethode hast du denn gewählt?


ich kenne nur eine ähnliche und nur auf englisch.  die kommt aber nur wenn steam keine keys mehr hat (ja das kann passieren vor allem bei den großen sales). 

ich meine mich aber zu erinnern das diese meldung vom ihm kommt wenn man rechtsklick aufs spiel macht und dann cd-key anzeigen

die was ich immer bekommen habe kam wenn man das spiel gestartet hat. 

aber eigentlich dauert es nur 1-2 stunden dann geht es ohne probleme


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*

Schau mal bei dir bei Steam unter Downloads ....da steht dann zu deinem spiel der key


----------



## Shona (23. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Schau mal bei dir bei Steam unter Downloads ....da steht dann zu deinem spiel der key



nein das steht da wo ich geschriebene habe -.- des weiteren hatte er doch versucht es anzuzeigen und den Fehler bekommen...


----------



## Eiche (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*

beim mir immer sofort nur einmal da habe die zuwenig keys eingeplant


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*



> nicht in steht er nocht das steht da wo ich geschriebene habe


 

.......was für eine Sprache ist das ? 

sry das versteh ich beim besten willen nicht


----------



## Shona (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*



True Monkey schrieb:


> .......was für eine Sprache ist das ?
> 
> sry das versteh ich beim besten willen nicht


 Handy App + Swift Key^^ da kommt meist so was raus wenn ich schnell schreibe und einfach absenden drücke 
Habs verbessert


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*

ok ... jetzt verstehe ich es auch 

Ich zock eigendlich nicht oft und als beim letzten mal der Key bei Steam nicht passte fand ich dann den richtigen bei den Downloads.
Daher meine Annahme da sei er.


----------



## Shona (23. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ok ... jetzt verstehe ich es auch
> 
> Ich zock eigendlich nicht oft und als beim letzten mal der Key bei Steam nicht passte fand ich dann den richtigen bei den Downloads.
> Daher meine Annahme da sei er.



du meinst nicht downloads sonder bibliothek/library   den downloads zeigt nur downloads und nichts anderes


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*

^^kann auch sein ...wie gesagt ich mach selten was mit Steam


----------



## FraSiWa (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Diese Meldung habe ich bei mir glaube ich noch nie gesehen
> Welche Bezahlmethode hast du denn gewählt?


 
Ich bezahle immer mit Steam Guthabenkarten von Gamestop

PS: Sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, hatte einfach keine Zeit


----------



## Shona (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Steam CD Key Problem*



FraSiWa schrieb:


> Ich bezahle immer mit Steam Guthabenkarten von Gamestop
> 
> PS: Sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, hatte einfach keine Zeit


Dann ist es so oder so egal weil Steam Wallet das schnellste von allen ist 
Es ist wie gesagt meine Vermutung das Valve einfach mal wieder die Keys ausgegangen sind passiert öfters. Welche Spiele hasten den gekauft bei denen das Problem war?


----------



## FraSiWa (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Steam CD Key Problem*

Ich hab das Problem jetzt schon bei 8 Spielen gehabt - so viele hab ich, die nen CD-Key verlangen.

*Edit:* Inzwischen habe ich vom Steam Support einen Tipp bekommen, mit dem es funktioniert:
Zuerst muss man Steam beenden.
Dann geht man ins Installationsverzeichnis von Steam (C:\Programme\Steam\userdata).
Hier finden sich mehrere Ordner mit Nummern. Man muss den öffnen, der die meisten Unterordner hat.
Hier öffnet man nun den Ordner "config" und löscht darin die Datei "localconfig.vdf"
Anschließend kann man die CD-Keys in Steam ganz einfach mit CD-Key anzeigen abrufen.


----------

